# Will too much DIY CO2 kill plants?



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm planning on setting up a 2.5g plant tank with:
- ADA amazonia II soil
- DHG or HC
- direct sunlight (tank will be outside)
- "Natural Plant System" CO2 brand (same thing as DIY CO2)

My goal is to just mass produce my plants in order to use it in my larger tank. I'm not too worried about algae bcs I'm not really going to be looking at the tank (unless algae is a bad thing?) SO like my title states,...

WILL DIY CO2 kill my plants, if I let it keep running non-stop? ALL and ANY ADVICE IS WELCOMED

- and if it grows too much in the future I'd be willing to share:thumbsup:


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

If you are just having a planted tank then you can run as much co2 as you want..24/7


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, they'll be happy to have all of that CO2. Just be careful that all of that CO2 doesn't drop your pH too much/too drastically. That could shock your plants and kill them.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

if it just plants it will be fine to run 24 7 but if theres livestock i would leave the co2 at night


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

EnigmaticGuppy92 said:


> if it just plants it will be fine to run 24 7 but if theres livestock i would leave the co2 at night


AWESOME! I was hoping to hear someone tell me that. thank you



FishFarmer said:


> Nope, they'll be happy to have all of that CO2. Just be careful that all of that CO2 doesn't drop your pH too much/too drastically. That could shock your plants and kill them.


How do I prevent the ph from droping to drastically? (That never occurred to me that ph may be an issue). Please lmk



picotank said:


> If you are just having a planted tank then you can run as much co2 as you want..24/7


SWEET! Thank you.

oh and how long will it be until I notice any improvements/growth with my plants (HC, DHG belem, moss)????


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

gowfan05 said:


> How do I prevent the ph from droping to drastically? (That never occurred to me that ph may be an issue). Please lmk


As long as you constantly have your CO2 on, it should not spike the pH--ie the pH will not swing. If I were you, I'd run the CO2 system "on high" for like a week, and see what the pH is, keep checking it and make sure it's stable. Plants can acclimate to a wide range of pH's, it's just a rapid increase or decrease could shock and kill them (just like fish). Just keep an eye on it and make sure it's stable. I don't think it will be much of an issue, it's just something to keep in the back of your mind.


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks fishfarmer, I'll be sure to keep it in mind. wheew, if all goes well I'll post pics of it!


----------



## bennett (Dec 25, 2008)

I hadn't had a CO2 on for awhile and just added a it back. The regulator was leaking slightly so CO2 was on the normal amount during the day and dripping at night. The plants where all wilted today.


----------

